# Horrible foods



## Rick (Feb 6, 2010)

So I thought this would be fun after I tried one of these.







My girlfriend and a friend of ours went to an Asian supermarket today. She saw these and thought it looked good. The guy at the store said it smelled like baby crap. So naturally, we're off to a great start. 

She had our friend try one and he pretty much gagged after he took a bite while trying to ignore the godawful smell. She actually made a video of it and she'll be posting it to youtube soon. I came home from playing tennis and tried one. I was able to eat one, actually. It sure didn't taste great but I didn't gag.  

Anyway, that was 4 hours ago and I still have the taste in my system after eating mini Ritz Bits Peanut Butter sandwiches, chicken fajitas, chips and salsa, queso, and drinking a tea and Coke Zero. 

If you want to have some fun, buy a box and try to get people to eat one. 

So what foods do you believe to be absolutely awful tasting?


----------



## CrashRG (Feb 7, 2010)

oh gross.....is that real or a photochop?


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2010)

No. It's real. The smell is so bad, we have to keep the package outside because the smell is horrifying. It was opened in the living room and Christine's roommate could smell it from 30 feet away.


----------



## CrashRG (Feb 7, 2010)

way gross. I watched that dude Anthony Bourdain's show one time and he was eating those. The looks people gave him were hilarious.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 7, 2010)

Honey Green Milk Tea guaranteed to make you hurl


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-A-GB_iAfkM

I don't know how to hotlink youtube videos. 

The durian fruit is actually banned in certain public areas in SE Asia.

Read this.

http://adventuresofjohnnynorthside.blogspot.com/2009/03/stinky-durian-fruit-food-adventure-in.html


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 7, 2010)

Those look almost exactly like some wafer cookies with cream that they make in Mexico. The Mexican ones are pretty tasty.


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> Those look almost exactly like some wafer cookies with cream that they make in Mexico. The Mexican ones are pretty tasty.



Yeah, they look delicious. 

I just found this sign that is posted in Singapore.


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 7, 2010)

Rick said:


> Yeah, they look delicious.



If I remember, I'll try to get some to bring with me next time I go to Austin so you know what those things are supposed to taste like.


----------



## Arminius (Feb 7, 2010)

There was some kind of mexican fruit roll candy a friend brought up from mexico after hurricane katrina. God they were horrible


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> If I remember, I'll try to get some to bring with me next time I go to Austin so you know what those things are supposed to taste like.



Excellent. 

I took this from wikipedia. 

*"While Wallace cautions that "the smell of the ripe fruit is certainly at first disagreeable", later descriptions by westerners are more graphic. British novelist Anthony Burgess writes that eating durian is "like eating sweet raspberry blancmange in the lavatory." Chef Andrew Zimmern compares the taste to "completely rotten, mushy onions."Anthony Bourdain, while a lover of durian, relates his encounter with the fruit as thus: "Its taste can only be described as...indescribable, something you will either love or despise. ...Your breath will smell as if you'd been French-kissing your dead grandmother." Travel and food writer Richard Sterling says:
 ... its odor is best described as pig-shit, turpentine and onions, garnished with a gym sock. It can be smelled from yards away. Despite its great local popularity, the raw fruit is forbidden from some establishments such as hotels, subways and airports, including public transportation in Southeast Asia.	

Other comparisons have been made with the civet, sewage, stale vomit, skunk spray and used surgical swabs. The wide range of descriptions for the odour of durian may have a great deal to do with the variability of durian odour itself. Durians from different species or clones can have significantly different aromas; for example, red durian (D. dulcis) has a deep caramel flavour with a turpentine odour while red-fleshed durian (D. graveolens) emits a fragrance of roasted almonds. Among the varieties of D. zibethinus, Thai varieties are sweeter in flavour and less odourous than Malay ones. The degree of ripeness has an effect on the flavour as well. Three scientific analyses of the composition of durian aroma  from 1972, 1980, and 1995  each found a mix of volatile compounds including esters, ketones, and different sulphur compounds, with no agreement on which may be primarily responsible for the distinctive odour.

This strong odour can be detected half a mile away by animals, thus luring them. In addition, the fruit is extremely appetising to a variety of animals, including squirrels, mouse deer, pigs, orangutan, elephants, and even carnivorous tigers. While some of these animals eat the fruit and dispose of the seed under the parent plant, others swallow the seed with the fruit and then transport it some distance before excreting, with the seed being dispersed as a result. The thorny, armoured covering of the fruit discourages smaller animals; larger animals are more likely to transport the seeds far from the parent tree."*


----------



## Breakdown (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheap all you can eat buffet sushi
Made me wanna


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 7, 2010)

These. Only the ones i had were radioactive-orange coloured. They are quite possibly the most fetid tasting things i've ever had in my life (other than the bottle of Coke i had once where i poured a sachet of 2 minute noodle Shrimp flavouring in... )


----------



## AySay (Feb 7, 2010)

^ What are those?


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 7, 2010)

Dried Prunes... I know, I shouldn't have expected anything more


----------



## -K4G- (Feb 7, 2010)

Rick said:


> Yeah, they look delicious.
> 
> I just found this sign that is posted in Singapore.





But, some singaporeans just ignore the signs. 


Btw, durians and dried plums are fucking noice!


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 7, 2010)

Drink some Moxie, best soda ever


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 8, 2010)

I do *not* like black licorice at all. Or olives or any fried foods at all. Oh and those soy burgers called Bocas or something like that. The smell from those alone is enough to make me feel sick.


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 9, 2010)

French onion soup. 

I love onions but man that stuff is abhorrently bad and I'm not sure what I hated most about it the godawful taste or the fact that I could still smell it's rancid stink two days after I ate it.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 9, 2010)

tomato.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 9, 2010)

Rick said:


> So what foods do you believe to be absolutely awful tasting?



I don't know Rick I only eat things I like


----------



## TomParenteau (Feb 9, 2010)

Peeps. Stale, leftover Valentine's Day Peeps will be on sale soon. If you want to get grossed out & make your teeth hurt, pick some up.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Feb 9, 2010)

Durian, eh? My parents will buy the fruit about once a year when they make their "pilgrimages" to the Asian markets on Buford Highway in Atlanta. Durian is a strange critter. It's size is somewhere between a softball and a bowling ball and it's prickly. I happen to have this idea that everybody enjoys the smell of their farts, except every once in a while, you'll have a fart that smells like it lingered in the depths of your bowels for years! You'll even go so far as to check your boxers for maggots because the smell is so putrid!!! That's what durian smells like to me.

EDIT: 1,111 Post!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 9, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't know Rick I only eat things I like



+1 

I fuckin hate cabbage.. it tastes like shit, and smells like a rotting asshole when its boiling.
I also really find most diet/sugar free food and drinks to be gross. 
For instance, the taste of Diet Coke or Coke Zero makes me wanna hurl.
Maybe its the artificial sweeteners, idk


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 9, 2010)

Gentlemen...

I introduce you to the Philippines and their most sadistic: 







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balut_(egg)

That said, I refuse to eat it.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Feb 9, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Gentlemen...I introduce you to the Philippines and their most sadistic:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balut_(egg)
> That said, I refuse to eat it.



I've seen my parents eat those before. They both said that the eggs were surprisingly tasty. I couldn't eat those eggs though. They creeped me out. The beak was visible. 


Century egg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
These are pretty creepy too. Smell horrible (not as horrible as durian though ).


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 10, 2010)

i have to say, i have a tendency to like huge amounts of unusual stuff, and i usually won´t discriminate. i love trying new things, no matter what the area is (food, drinks, things). however, i don´t like fish. i just don´t. nothing extreme, like i won´t hurl from eating it, and i won´t refuse to eat it, but i won´t like it when i do. however, i do like canned mackerel with tomatoe sauce, caviar (norwegian caviar, usually this one specific brand), and smoked salmon. i also thought scallops were pretty okay.

i can´t stand shrimps or crab.

i don´t like spring rolls. they just taste bland to me.

i love olives, and many other easy-to-hate tastes. i really love things with a "wild" taste, like meat from wild animals, mushrooms, stuff like that. i also love really smokey stuff. i love savoury stuff too.

i do not like black licorice, or any other licorice for that matter, caramels (although i do like some caramel-flavoured things, or other forms of caramel), and i don´t like most gummy type candies. i LOVE chocolate though.

i don´t like spaghetti. not because of it being pasta, i just don´t like the spaghetti "form". i´ll eat it, of course, but i prefer other types of pasta much more. something about spaghetti strands that turns me off.

Parmesan! fuck that shit! seriously, it´s like SOLIDIFIED PUKE! everyone keeps telling me that it´s so great if it´s just served right (i hate it when people say that), but it´s never true! they always LIE! it will ALWAYS smell and taste like actual vomit. literally.

i mean seriously, the compound that creates the taste and smell of parmesan is literally the same compound that is found in vomit, that gives it it´s taste and smell. it´s the same chemical. not similar, IDENTICAL! what you are grating over that pasta is literally the essence of puke. literally! IT REALLY IS THE ESSENCE OF PUKE!

when i visited canada, me and some other people were in a pub, and someone was having garlic bread with an artichoke-and-parmesan dipping sauce. i literally spent like a minute or two trying to find out where the puke was. i had to check my immediate surroundings, in case i was sitting in it, and i looked all over the floor. nothing. i didn´t see anything. then i remembered that there was parmesan in the sauce, and i bent over and took a whiff of it, and yeah, that WAS the source of the pukey-smell!

how anyone can enjoy something that horrible is beyond me


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 10, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> I've seen my parents eat those before. They both said that the eggs were surprisingly tasty. I couldn't eat those eggs though. They creeped me out. The beak was visible.
> 
> 
> Century egg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> These are pretty creepy too. Smell horrible (not as horrible as durian though ).



You don't happen to be Filippino by any chance are you? I'm guessing judging your parent's high tolerance for durian and balut. 

I can't stand durian. It may taste somewhat alright, but the smell overpowers the taste too much for me.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Feb 10, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> You don't happen to be Filippino by any chance are you? I'm guessing judging your parent's high tolerance for durian and balut. I can't stand durian. It may taste somewhat alright, but the smell overpowers the taste too much for me.




NO, FOOL!!! I'm not _that_ dark-skinned. . ROFL. I'm Vietnamese by heritage, and the thing that best connects me to that country is the food. I can't speak the language, but I can understand all the Vietnamese when my parents speak it. It's very strange. It's like specific neurons never developed in my brain. 

Vietnamese people eat some weird things (like dog), but those Thai people eat some incredibly fucked up critters.  I couldn't eat _real _Thai food, so if there are any Thai people on this board, . I'm not worthy. I'll just stick to my Pad Thai with shrimp.


----------



## TruthDose (Feb 10, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Gentlemen...
> 
> I introduce you to the Philippines and their most sadistic:
> 
> ...


  that's disgusting


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 10, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> NO, FOOL!!! I'm not _that_ dark-skinned. . ROFL. I'm Vietnamese by heritage, and the thing that best connects me to that country is the food. I can't speak the language, but I can understand all the Vietnamese when my parents speak it. It's very strange. It's like specific neurons never developed in my brain.
> 
> Vietnamese people eat some weird things (like dog), but those Thai people eat some incredibly fucked up critters.  I couldn't eat _real _Thai food, so if there are any Thai people on this board, . I'm not worthy. I'll just stick to my Pad Thai with shrimp.


 

Dude, I'm so sorry.  My horrible bad.   Not all Filos are dark skinned or eat balut though. 

Here's a some real horrible food:

The 6 Most Terrifying Foods in the World | Cracked.com


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 10, 2010)

> Wait, it gets worse ...
> Escamoles have a surprisingly pleasant taste: buttery and slightly nutty. *This hugely increases the chances that, while in Mexico, you could eat them without realizing you are eating a taco full of fucking ant eggs.*


----------



## AySay (Feb 10, 2010)

Those century eggs things ARE FUCKING UNACCEPTABLY GROSS. 
WTF


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 10, 2010)

Steve, Don't Eat It!

I'd love to try a century egg.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 17, 2010)

This.





Did you know that before they add the orange color, it's actually gray?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Feb 17, 2010)

playstopause said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that before they add the orange color, it's actually gray?





So is margarine, that's why I don't eat it. Besides, butter is so much better.


----------



## Andii (Feb 17, 2010)

Soy cheese


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 17, 2010)

playstopause said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I grew up eating this.  But then again, in Philippines, we grew up drinking Coke from a plastic bag. 

I also did a damage inspection for Kraft that UPS shipped (yes I admit it). It was this stuff, and it was a grayish brown colour.


----------



## Shinto (Feb 17, 2010)

I had some type of escargot in Kamakura, Japan.
I don't know if other snails taste just like this one, but regardless I'm never eating one again.


----------



## DavyH (Feb 18, 2010)

This:






cooked mopane worms.

The dried ones are regarded as a delicacy, a sort of African crisp if you like (never tried them).

The cooked worms are ABSOLUTELY FUCKING HORRIBLE, rancid and bitter tasting. Never again.


----------

